# Thermoworks Pro-Series Needle Probe Review



## petehalsted (Jan 6, 2018)

I promised someone on the group that I would like them know what I thought of the Needle Probe after using it. 

While doing the Pork Steak smoke today, I used all 3 of my penetration probes, including the Needle Probe. 

I WILL BE ORDERING 2 MORE NEEDLE PROBES! And using them for everything except big cuts.

All 3 of the probe ran close enough to each other that I am convince the needle probe is just as accurate as the other probe. 

The thin probe is much easier to get positioned where you want it.

But what really puts it over the top for me is the silicone wrapped cord versus the braided cord on normal probes. It doesn't kink or get tangled every time you touch it. And after a year my braided cords have some really rough spots on them.

Thermoworks says the silicone cable is rated for 572 degrees, so if I had a stick burner, with direct heat, I might be more worried about it, but in my MES if anything that cord is touching gets anywhere near 572 degrees, the probe is going to be the least of my worries!

Bottom line, storing, routing, positioning and using the needle probe were all better than the standard probes. So unless I need the deeper penetration of the other probes for a large cut of meat, I will be using the needle probe in the future.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 6, 2018)

Maybe good for ribs.. 
Good tip


----------



## petehalsted (Jan 6, 2018)

That was what I originally bought it for. But now I think I might use it for more than just ribs.


----------



## dr k (Jan 7, 2018)

I think they were on sale for about $12.00 over the holidays.  Maybe next holiday season.  I need one of my five year old therms to fail before upgrading.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 7, 2018)

They work fantastic on ribs, or any thin cut of meat!
Al


----------



## bregent (Jan 8, 2018)

I picked one up when I bought my Smoke on sale. I got it mostly for Sous Vide, but haven't tried it for that application yet.


----------



## 30" Jim (Mar 29, 2018)

Do you know if they will work with the Maverick 733?


----------



## bregent (Apr 4, 2018)

30" Jim said:


> Do you know if they will work with the Maverick 733?



No, it uses a different thermistor as well as a different connector size.


----------

